# MOTM Creature



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

As mentioned in another thread, this is the kit we're putting out later this year, not a Moth Creature. An early leak and a typo in one on the Tower site!

Original repro, not an upscale version. New Creature should be something for next year to fit in with the other Universal Monsters in 1/8.

So this should tell everyone that our Universal license has been renewed. Other kits are planned, but this is the only one for 2010. Look for a couple new in 2011!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Very exciting :thumbsup: 

I for one really like the movement depicted in this kit. The best one of the series IMO.

~RK~


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

How cool is that! Not only do we get the MOM reissue but there's the possibility of a new Creature too:thumbsup:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Awesome news! I can't wait to see all the styrene goodness the renewed license yields. Keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> How cool is that! Not only do we get the MOM reissue but there's the possibility of a new Creature too:thumbsup:


Wow Supercoooool news:thumbsup: And a renewed Universal licience...Let the wild speculations begin:wave::wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

anyone want to explain what this is for those of us not in the know?


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Moebius said:


> As mentioned in another thread, this is the kit we're putting out later this year, not a Moth Creature. An early leak and a typo in one on the Tower site!
> 
> Original repro, not an upscale version. New Creature should be something for next year to fit in with the other Universal Monsters in 1/8.
> 
> So this should tell everyone that our Universal license has been renewed. Other kits are planned, but this is the only one for 2010. Look for a couple new in 2011!


Thank goodness, now I'll actually be able to afford one of these great kits.
Original Aurora is out of my range...

Thanks Moebius:wave:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Magesblood said:


> anyone want to explain what this is for those of us not in the know?


Monsters of the Movies was a line of smaller scale kits produced by Aurora from 1975 to 1977. This Creature from the Black Lagoon kit was the best in the line and has never been re-issued. As such, it can fetch big bucks on eBay.

Here's a shot of CultTVman's original: http://culttvman.com/main/


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yet another great old Aurora kit reissued! Awesome! I thought Moebius had lost their collective minds for a minute there releasing a Mothman kit. I should have known they were not THAT crazy. Lots of us have waited for the M.O.M. Creature kit for a long time. I guess the Mothman thread can be deleted now! THANKS AGAIN MOEBIUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Great! I just picked up the Revell/Aurora _Creature_ kit from the local hobby shop. Two repopped _Creature_ kits in one year. What fun!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I wonder what my original will be worth NOW.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

WOO HOO AWESOME MOEBIUS STRIKES AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOING TO GET 4 ONE TO BUILD AND 1 TO KEEP IN BOX AND 2 FOR X-MAS GIFTS !


Robert.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Big thanks Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Most welcome kit! The Creature is very popular, so a new one next year would be a sure hit. Thanks again Frank!


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

GREAT news!!! Thanks Moebius!!!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Parts Pit Mike said:


> I wonder what my original will be worth NOW.


I feel your pain, sorrow and whatever else fits here.. as I have AURORA originals of:
- Wonder Woman (boxed and built)
- Superboy (boxed and built)
- Land of the Giants (boxed)
- LIS large kit w/chariot (boxed)
- Batmobile (boxed)
- Batman (boxed)
- Superman (boxed and built)
- Robin (boxed)
- Hulk (boxed)
- Spider-Man (boxed)
- Captain America (boxed & built)

* Most of these have been repoped, or will be.

BUT.. I love these repops! I really do. Yeah, the value on my originals may go down, but I still plan on buying another Wonder Woman, Super-boy, Raider and PL Batmobile, etc. It's pretty cool to have the originals, but it's also cool that these awesome kits get to see life again. I plan on buying at least two of the Creature kits as I love that particular model, and don't have it. In fact, I just bought the Revell Franky and Dracula MOTM kits for a good price a few months back so this kit is perfect!

Can't wait to see what other MOTM kits might be heading our way.

Well done Frank!

g.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

And Moebius keeps the cool stuff coming, thanks Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I have Original MOTM Creature built and also one sealed in the box.But sure as hell welcome a reissue of the little guy and also a new version of the 1/8 scale creature that is more accurate than the Aurora one.Plus what about the rest of the MOTM line will they to get reissued sometime down the road?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome news!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I dunno.

There's something fishy about this announcement. :lol:

Huzz


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll add my voice to the chorus of kudos. Nicely done, Moebius gang.



mcdougall said:


> Wow Supercoooool news:thumbsup: And a renewed Universal licience...Let the wild speculations begin:wave::wave:
> Mcdee


But speculate ONLY in the wish list thread!!!!! Even if you're going to bring up... oh, never mind.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

This is great news!!!!!I have wanted to build one of these for a LOOOOOOOONG time. Thanks Moebius! 

I really think the best part of Franks announcement is the license extension :woohoo: A new Creature kit really makes me happy :thumbsup:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I just hope they(Moebius)find a better sculptor for the new 1/8th scale Creature than the sculptor for the recent 1/8th scale Frankenstein kit. Don't get me wrong,I think the sculpting on the Frankenstein kit could have been a lot better,(especially the head and hands)but I bought one anyway. This is not a slam on Moebius at all,just that sculptor's ability at anatomical accuracy. Whoever they hired to sculpt the recent Conan kit did an excellent job,anatomically,and proportionally. This is creative criticism,not ridicule.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Well I think this is a GREAT kit!  And in my big Aurora Collection I have one with a box. Now what I've been doing with all the repops is this! I have shelves on the walls in my den with all my models and showing the Aurora kits that are boxed. I've been buying the repop (2) and placing one next to the original and building the other. I think that looks cool!:thumbsup: 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Fantastic!! Now if they could just do a repop of the MOTM Wolfman, my collection would be complete! In any case: Moebius, you guys are the BEST!!!


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

CultTVman sells a good resin MOTM Wolfman.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Will the MOTM Creature repop have the original boxart? Will there be glow parts too? I'm really looking forward to this kit.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

and Just when I was about to build my mib original I got from my friend in august when he dug it out of storage for me..we bought them in 1981 for .99 cents each...lol...now I am not sure if I should build it or not...hmm...great news...I will definitely get a few...now hopefully, the wolfman mom along with Jekyll & hyde would only come out as well...:thumbsup:..
but if not...the creature is more than enough...

Z


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The originals may go down in monetary value...MAY...but the sentimental value of classic, original Aurora kits will never diminish. Thanks, Frank, for continuing to give us classic and soon-to-be-classic styrene!


----------



## Neverendingmods (May 31, 2006)

Agreed -- Thanks, Moebius!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Boy...I leave the site for a week or so and BAM!!! this news strikes!
Thanks Frank and Moebius for this GREAT NEWS!:thumbsup:

My fish tank stands at the ready....just kiddin'!

MOTHMAN....sheesh!

MMM


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Moonman27 said:


> Will the MOTM Creature repop have the original boxart? Will there be glow parts too? I'm really looking forward to this kit.


Original box, but no decision on glow parts at this point. Those couple of odd glow parts never really made sense to me in many ways.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I think we will be very happy with the Sculptor for the new 1/8th Creature and the New Dracula 1/8th scale kit. 

Moebius picked the right one on this one for sure.

Gerry-Lynn

PS It's not my place to say who it is... But I am very pleased to know they have the right person on these two.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Gerry-Lynn said:


> I think we will be very happy with the Sculptor for the new 1/8th Creature and the New Dracula 1/8th scale kit.
> 
> Moebius picked the right one on this one for sure.
> 
> ...


Not enough information to matter, although I'm glad to know that you know. As much as I've loved Moebius products, the apprehension I have is over the choice of pose, which I think makes or breaks a kit. I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for the best.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Original box, but no decision on glow parts at this point. Those couple of odd glow parts never really made sense to me in many ways.


Well,a TOTALLY glow version would be OK with me! I'm glad to see Moebius will use the original boxart anyway. I applaud the decision to repop this classic! Moebius is awesome!:thumbsup:And thank you for answering my questions,it's so cool to have a raport with my favorite model company!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

and THANK GOD!! not an "upscaled" version!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice to see the original box art being used.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great news for the Aurora fans,but personally,I will be waiting for the new sculpt of the creature in 1/8th scale.Hope it will be in a full swimming action pose.Horizon's creature was nice,but in a standing pose.We really need an action pose.It could go great with the Glencoe Diver if repositioned himself.Picture this.The diver ogling a tresure chest while the Creature overshadows him in the background.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

No Mothman  Don't recall ever seeing the MOTM series in Canada when I was younger, or maybe I wasn't building monsters at that point. This'll be a nice repop.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Moebius said:


> Original box, but no decision on glow parts at this point. Those couple of odd glow parts never really made sense to me in many ways.


well..how about a _limited edition_ run of the kit with glow parts???

Z


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I wouldnt be surprized Z, its happened before! Maybe a WF or chiller version..


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

well...as the old rabbi said .."it couldn't HOIT"...:thumbsup:

Z


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't wait for this one Frank! THANKS MATE!!!

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Another kit to mark off the wish list! LOL...The remaining list is getting pretty short these days..


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

Bless You Moebius !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

otto said:


> Another kit to mark off the wish list! LOL...The remaining list is getting pretty short these days..


well, between Polar lights that started this whole resurgence, and moebius,
we are truly lucky indeed!:thumbsup:..who would have ever thought, in the 1980's , that this would ever happen?? so many repops!..its a golden age all over again..

Z


----------



## robtm04 (Nov 20, 2009)

Will this be a strait repop our a new cast. And does anybody know if that will be the only creature kit.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Try reading through this thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284553

The answer to your second question is right there in the very first post by Moebius.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone know the size of the finished kit? I know the scale but can't picture how tall it'll be with the arms up....

Chris.


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

*Tall Reach*

The MOM Creature measures just a hair (fish scale) over 8" from shelftop to the tip of his flippernail. Base measures about 3" x 4.5". Interestingly, the original 1/8 scale Creature stands just a tad shorter at under 8," but, of course, he is much bulkier and his arms are not raised as high.
Both super models.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info Thomas. Much appreciated.

Chris.


----------



## robtm04 (Nov 20, 2009)

*motm*

Thanks guys


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I still have a licensing question Frank if I may? I read through some copyright stuff and it appears that movies lose copyright protection after 75 years? I even read some 60s TV shows can be duped and sold by companies other than the original producer, albeit, you would certainly get the best reproduction from the originals. I also read that some of these things can be trademarked which apparently allows for an owner to renew the trademark indefinitely. So are the Universal monsters trademarked so they can keep getting the licensing fees from them. I do remember seeing that little Universal Monsters logo on many of the toys so I would guess they have it trademarked.


----------

